# Mehrere Empfänger mit mail()



## Duxias (4. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze gerade an einem Newslettersystem für meine Homepage.
Ich habe es schon hingekriegt, dass ich mehrere Empfänger der Mail angebe, aber dann sieht ja jeder Empfänger auch alle anderen Adressen, was ich verhindern möchte. BCC scheint mir da auch nciht die richtige Lösung zu sein, da ja dann im Empfängerfeld nicht die Mail des speziellen Empfängers steht, der sie kriegt.

Gibt es da irgendeine Möglcihkeit außer jedem eine eigene Mail zu schreiben

Bei Google und hier in der Forensuche habe ich nichts gefunden...

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Duxias


----------



## l0c4lh05t (5. März 2008)

> Gibt es da irgendeine Möglcihkeit außer jedem eine eigene Mail zu schreiben


Nein und was gibt es daran überhaupt auszusetzen? Falls der Rechner, auf dem PHP läuft nicht unter 100Mhz bei 16MB Speicher hat, dann sollte es ihm kaum etwas ausmachen.


```
<?php
//Ungetestet, evtl. Rechtschreibfehler drin ^^;

$emailSender     = "deineAdresse@nurnichtgmx.de";
$emailBetreff    = "Hallo Welt!";
$emailText       = "Hallo,\r\nwie geht es dir?\r\nMir geht es gut!\r\nIch hoffe dir geht es auch gut\r\n...";
$emailEmpfaenger = array("test1@gmx.de", "test2@arcor.de", "test3@t-online.de");

for($i = 0; $i < count($emailEmpfaenger); $i++){
  mail($emailEmpfaenger[$i], $emailBetreff, $emailText, "From: ".$emailSender);
}

/*
Alternativ, mit einer Foreach-Schleife:

foreach($emailEmpfaenger as $emailAdresse){
  mail($emailAdresse, $emailBetreff, $emailText, "From: ".$emailSender);
}

Das macht aber kaum Unterschied
*/
?>
```


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (5. März 2008)

Selbstverständlich geht es, dass man den mail()-Befehl im PHP in einer foreach-Schelife wiederholt mit gleichem Betreff/Text ausführt, aber jedesmal nen anderen Empfänger einträgt...

Nähere Infos zum Befehl und der Nutzungsweise, wie auch zu foreach() gibts in den entsprechenden Rezessionen, auf selfphp, hier bei den Tutorials...


----------



## l0c4lh05t (5. März 2008)

> Selbstverständlich geht es, dass man den mail()-Befehl im PHP in einer foreach-Schelife wiederholt mit gleichem Betreff/Text ausführt, aber jedesmal nen anderen Empfänger einträgt...


 Wie wäre es mal, wenn du deinen Spamdrang nur für eine Minute unterdrückst und mal liest, was der Threadstarter geschrieben hat.
Forlese Service TM:





> Gibt es da irgendeine Möglcihkeit *außer jedem eine eigene Mail zu schreiben*


Danke.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (5. März 2008)

Euch mal von den unfreundlichen Worten befrei ^^

Wir klären das per PN wir beide...

Is aber wohl meiner Ansicht nach nur schlechtes Timing mit den Posts und ein Missverständnis gewesen...

Nochmal sry an Local


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. März 2008)

*<ot>*


l0c4lh05t hat gesagt.:


> //Edit: Ganz nebenbei lasse ich mir rein gar nichts sagen, von jemanden der bei über 285 Beiträgen noch 0 Renommee hat



Angesichts der Tatsache, dass auch die Dauer der Zugehörigkeit zum Forum in die Renommee-Punkte einfliesst, ist es nicht gezwungenermaßen der Verdienst deiner guten Beiträge, dass du mehr Punkte hast (*hattest*) als Gabriel.

Und inwieweit du die Renommee-Punkte angesichts ihrer aktuellen Neuverteilung als Kriterium für die Akzeptanz von Userbeiträgen heranziehst, darfst du jetzt für dich nochmal neu entscheiden.
*</ot>*

*Weitere Wortmeldungen zum Thema Renommee-Punkte bei Bedarf bitte im Feedback-Forum oder Smalltalk, Danke. *

Zum Thema:


			
				php.net hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hinweis: Bitte beachten Sie, dass die mail()-Funktion nicht dazu geeignet ist, große Mengen von E-Mails in einer Schleife zu senden, da die Funktion für jede E-Mail ein SMTP-Socket öffnet und schließt, was nicht sehr effizient ist.
> Um große Mengen von E-Mails zu senden, schauen Sie sich bitte die PEAR-Pakete » PEAR::Mail und » PEAR::Mail_Queue an.


----------



## Duxias (5. März 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!!
Ich werde mich jetzt mal mit den PEAR-Paketen vertraut machen. Bei Bedarf melde ich mich nochmal hier.

Duxias


----------

